# New addition to the safe.



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Good morning,

Went to the gun show in Raleigh this Sunday with a wallet full of money and the hope that there would be a rifle there with my name on it. Being a lefty (in politics and firearms) I figured my chances were pretty slim. I wanted either a nice bolt .22 or a sporter weight .243, .25-06, 6mm etc that would serve the dual purpose of a deer/varmint gun. My current deer rifle is a heavy barreled Savage .308 that tips the scales at 16 lbs, ouch!

Anyhow, had done some research into lefty .22s and decided on the CZ 452. Low and behold there was a dealer there that had not only one, but two of them in the Lux variety! His price was right and I pounced at $350. It seems like a nice piece, the trigger is ok but creepy. It was made for the European market so it has a threaded muzzle for a suppressor......extra cool points there!

The beauty of it is that I found a knife seller that had 2 NIB Benchmade AFCKs (discontinued and highly sought after) and only wanted $90 a pop for them. One is a limited edition "Knife of the Month". These go on Ebay for $200-$300. They are listed now and if all goes as planned the CZ will cost me nothing. Very good day indeed.

I am trying to figure if I want to scope it, peep sight it (Williams), or keep the iron sights on it.

Ok then, to scope or not to scope?? And if I scope what do you recommend? I will be using it for some target work and some squirrel work. The most I would really want to spend is $150-$200 max.

Suggestions?

[siteimg]5713[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5714[/siteimg]


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Have you looked at the Muller site they have some great scopes . Dont let the price make you think they are junk ! I have two and they match the optics on my high dollar scopes .They can be found at www.muelleroptics.com And i know some will say you need Nikon ,Leupold ,Or some of the others i have them and right now for the money i am most impressed with Muller . I also have a nightforce on a 50 bmg i bought my first muller to try on the 50 after about 350 rnds it still holds great groups and has had zero issues . That to me says alot about there product . Just my 2 cents i would like to here what others think ?

Irish

:sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Robert, That CZ has such pretty lines. A classic European look. If it were mine......I believe I would look for a good sporting peep sight that wouldn't interfere with that lovely profile. With your young eyes, I think a good peep would be very serviceable for rabbits and squirrels at woods ranges. If you do decide to scope it, keep an eye out for a used 1.5-5x Leupold at the gun shows. Plenty of power for .22 distances and a less intimidating profile than many of the so-called ".22 scopes". Enojoy shooting her, she's a beauty. Burl


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Langager,

I agree with Burly, I wouldn't put a scope on that rifle. IMO it would ruin it. Some rifles just don't "get" scopes. To me, this is one of them.

BTW, take out your freaking trash!! Its full!! :wink:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> Langager,
> BTW, take out your freaking trash!! Its full!! :wink:


 :lol: :lol: Thats exactally what I was thinking!! :lol:

I hear those CZ rifles are great shooters, I would put a 4X scope on it as tiny game is the target!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Jiffy said:


> Langager,
> BTW, take out your freaking trash!! Its full!! :wink:


I thought that too, but was too lazy to take another photo an upload it. Besides, the cleaning ladies took care of the garbage today. Too lazy to clean, too.

I had that revelation today as well. I am either going to go with a Williams peep sight or a ghost ring that replaces the blade on the rear sight.

Tell me what you think?

The ghost ring is here:

http://cz452.com/

Or the Williams peep sight:

http://cz452.com/


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

So what is the big appeal to the knifes?
Is the company not in business anymore?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Springer said:


> So what is the big appeal to the knifes?
> Is the company not in business anymore?


This model is no longer made. Benchmade is still in business. I am not a knife expert, I just happen to have one that I love and had looked for another on Ebay. That is how I knew of the desire for them. The completed items can catch high dollar.

Here are the autions: Here is a long read:

Long, long awaited AFCK Axis was finally produced by 11/2001. AFCK was one of the most successful designs from Benchmade ever. AFCK (which stands for advanced fighting combat knife) was developed by former navy seal Chris Caracci in collaboration with Benchmade, more details see here. Anyway, since the first Axis lock knife appeared people were asking for AFCK with Axis lock instead of the liner lock. For many it was an ultimate folder. Although it took some 2 years to make it happen Benchmade did it. I'm really glad to see that happen 

Blade - Long (4 inches), straight, blade is made of D2 semi-stainless steel. I for one, didn't think I'd want something other than M2 on the AFCK, well for a production blade for sure. However Benchmade made a nice surprise producing AFCK with D2 blade, which is known for its wear resistance. I Haven't used my AFCK NIB, as intensive modifications were planed, but having very positive results with D2 steel from Neil Blackwood's American Ninja and Camillus EDC D2 blades my expectations were high. Besides people out there seem to be ok with BM D2.
As I've mentioned in AFCK review its blade is well suited for both utility and self defense purposes, and visually I definitely like it a lot  May be a little recurve(like on 710 McHenwy & Williams) would've been better, but it's just fine as it is too. At least it has all I need from it. AFCK blade geometry (and the handle too) is very efficient for stabbing and cutting, no problems with finer cutting tasks. In short it's very versatile. The factory edge was shaving sharp, but not satisfctory anyway. Later, when I got it back I've resharpened it to the lower(thinner) edge.
As usual, because BM doesn't produce non-stainless knives without protective coating, AFCK Axis came with BT2. Can't say folks were too excited about that. I personally would much rather BC coating. Well, luckily all that is doable now. BodyCote will coat your blades for 20-25$ in BC. I'll provide more details later. Unfortunately for the time being BodyCote stopped taking orders from private individuals, and accepts only knifemaker and factory orders, which indeed sucks big time for us, individual knife enthusiasts. Let's hope it'll change back.

Handle - One of the best parts of the AFCK was its very comfortable handle. In AFCK Axis it's even better. While retaining the original handle shape, AFCK Axis has hardened stainless steel liners vs. titanium liners on its ancestor. Sure it is slightly heavier, however the flex is practically eliminated, considering that the steel is at least twice as strong then Ti. All I've said about the handle in my AFCK review applies here as well. All but the flex 
 After having 710 Axis with Aluminum handles over a year now, I've decided that I like Al handles better than G10. Gives more solid feel. That's why I've had AFCK Axis customized and installed anodized Aluminum handle scales. Much more solid feel, and I do like anodized aluminum.

Lock - One of the reasons for not buying AFCK was the liner lock. Axis lock however, is my favorite. I've written a lot about it in my other knife reviews, and you can get more info on Benchmade Forum, Benchmade Web Site, BladeForums.

Modifications - I was lpaning to customize axis AFCK even before i got it. So, in a few days after delivery, AFCK was on its way to Reese Weiland, who is well known person in the knife world. He's an talanted knifemaker and does wonderful job with customizing blade too. Unfortunately FedEx lost AFCK, so I've had to buy another one and ship it to Reese again. Then few months of waiting and finally it's back to me. In short looks plain gorgeous, more pix in the gallery.
Modifications included installation of the anodized aluminum handle scales, replacement of the short, plastic spacer with much longer, stainless steel spacer, and satin finish on the blade. Overall Reese did excellent work with this knife and now it looks so much better. Long, steel spacer and aluminum handles make the knife heavier and much more rigid, giving very solid feel.
And the last modification was done by myself, which is puting full convex edge on AFCK. This is one of the first ful convex edges I've done myself and I am very pleased with the results. I am going to thin down the edge further, as it showed very good results in terms of cutting ability and durability. Convex edge is surprisingly strong compared to V edge, at least turned out so on AFCK. I'll post updates soon.

* Specifications: Model: #806D2 AFCK Axis(Advanced Fighting Combat Knife);
* Blade: D2 Semi-Stainless steel hardened to 58-60 HRC;
* Length: 3.96" Thickness: .125";
* Open: 9.38" Closed: 5.42";
* Handle: : G-10 scales/titanium liners;
* Lock Mechanism: Modified locking-liner;
* Weight: 4.38oz. Warranty: Limited Lifetime;

Last revised - 06/28/05
[/quote]


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ghost ring sights are cool and quick but may not give you the accuracy you'll need on small game and targets. I think though, that it'll still look better than a scope. :wink: Burl


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Bore.224 said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > I hear those CZ rifles are great shooters, I would put a 4X scope on it as tiny game is the target!


To me, those lines are just screaming to be topped with a Weaver K-4, if you can find one.

But that's just me... :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I think I am going to go with the ghost rings for now. They are cheap ($16 a piece) and come in sizes ranging from 1/16 to 5/64. Being that they replace the blade in the rear sight the lines of the Lux will be kept, and the advantages of the hogs back stock can be kept with the iron sights. The ghost rings have had rave reviews by the folks on the CZ forum over at rimfirecentral.com.

The rear sight base is not removable, but the blade/tangent sight is. So if I were to scope it, I would have clearance issues and would have to worry about keeping a good chin weld. Not to mention it would be ugly with the sight base on it and a scope.

The only solution is to get the 452 American, which is offered in lefty as well.
It does not come with sights and has more familiar lines, lending itself toward scoping.

http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=1

[siteimg]5720[/siteimg]


----------

